# DS1669 = inconseguible en argentina...



## HAG123456 (May 15, 2008)

bueno, lo busque por todos lados y no encontre ni uno...

algun reemplazo? (que se pueda conseguir?)

alguien sabe donde se consigue?

gracias


----------



## Eduardo (May 15, 2008)

El de 10K al menos figura en la pagina de Electronica Liniers
http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm

DS1669-010  	DIG.RHEOSTAT 10KOHM  	 $27.063

Ahora que lo tengan en stock ya es otro tema...


----------



## aguevara (May 15, 2008)

Lastima que estes en Argentina, yo lo tengo aqui en Mexico y anda por alrededor de los 9 dolares.

Sorry 


Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (May 15, 2008)

aguevara dijo:
			
		

> Lastima que estes en Argentina, yo lo tengo aqui en Mexico y anda por alrededor de los 9 dolares.


Curiosa coincidencia, el precio que figura esta expresado en Pesos Argentinos. Y equivale a casi 9 dolares.


----------



## santiago (May 15, 2008)

hace muchoooooo tiempo compre 4 en dicomse, pero no se si todavia lo tendran


----------



## Ardogan (May 15, 2008)

Probaste pedir muestras?. Podrías fijarte si mcelectronics te puede hacer la importación de algun potenciómetro digital de microchip que sea similar.


----------



## HAG123456 (May 16, 2008)

ahi lo vi en la web de dicomse, aparentemente sale 15 dolares :S

los fabrican en la luna?


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 16, 2008)

y yo que pensaba hacerme un ecualizador preamplificado con control digital basado en un tl072 y 11 de esos integrados...
10 para los tonos, y 1 mas para el volumen.

ok, me rindo, lo haré a la antigua con potenciometros.


----------

